# Rid-Ich Plus with Aqua-Tech filter..Question about Carbon?!?!



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

I've only had to treat for Ich one other time, and it was with the cheap Jungle Wal-mart ich treatment. Now I'm using Kordon Rid Ich plus, which I've read good reviews on. I have an Aqua-Tech 30/60 filter (also from wal-mart) that has the cartridges with activated Carbon in them. Before, I was under the impression of just taking out the Bio-Fiber during treatment (that's what I had been doing, thinking that was the carbon.) Now, I'm confused since I know the names of all these parts, have I been doing it wrong? Am I supposed to take out the blue filter cartridges that have the carbon in them??


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Basically, anything with carbon in it will neutralize (I think that is the correct word) any medication, so yes, if it has carbon in it, you need to remove it. Remember to keep up with water changes


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

Definitely  So does that mean I leave the bio-fiber in during treatment? I'll definitely have to keep up with water changes since the carbon is in the same cartridge as the actual filter thing. Lol


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Groovysunflowers said:


> Definitely  So does that mean I leave the bio-fiber in during treatment? I'll definitely have to keep up with water changes since the carbon is in the same cartridge as the actual filter thing. Lol


 Good question. Now I'm coming up blank. I think that the odd time that I've used medication, I've left the bio-wheel or whatever else I'm using for the beneficial bacteria to grow on. But, I never thought of that. Myself, knowing only that people medication (antibiotics) will kill off any type of bacteria, including good bacteria, I didn't even link that with questioning fish medication.

Does anyone else know the answer?


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

You can take a knife or scissors and cut the bottom of your blue media on your filter cartridge and shake out the carbon. Is your bio fiber a separate cartridge? Some medications do effect the bio, it should say. If you take it out you will need to keep it wet not sure how long it will be ok.


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes the bio fiber is a seperate cartridge, and i had no idea I had to keep it wet. Thats definitely something ill have to remember. This time around, i kept the biofiber in and just took out the blue media with the carbon in it, the water seems to stay blue for a longer period of time but the tank also dirties up a lot more quickly. I wasn't aware if the medication would harm the bacteria on the biofiber. gosh, i hope not -__-


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Groovysunflowers said:


> I wasn't aware if the medication would harm the bacteria on the biofiber. gosh, i hope not -__-


I use the same med when treating for Ich (Kordons Rid Ich +) and it does not harm the biofilter.


----------

